# Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Ralph Lauren Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of New York City Fashion Week - September 14, 2016 (6x)



## Mandalorianer (16 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (16 Sep. 2016)

Thanks for Kendall


----------



## stuftuf (22 Sep. 2016)

schau nicht soooooo böse


----------



## SGTS (15 Dez. 2016)

thank you for kendall


----------

